# Single parent move / fitness work feasability in Italy?



## flennyz (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Spent most of my adult life living in the Far East and after being back in the UK for 6 years, have decided I would like to move somewhere warmer, safer, & more outdoorsy for me & my kids.

Kids dad is French living in France so I don't want to move too far away and only heard good things about Italy and thought maybe it's the place for us. I don't have a partner nor intend to so it's just me & my boys. I speak French quite well, hoping that might give me the heads up on learning Italian.

I'm a trained TESOL teacher, and a fitness professional specialising in kids fitness, aqua classes & Zumba.

I'd love to hear from anyone who has moved abroad as a single parent anywhere or knows anything about life in Italy starting from scratch, and viability of fitness work in Europe.

Thanx


----------



## eurozoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't really answer your questions, but it's not easy in Italy esp without the language behind you.You should get some teaching work if you don't isolate yourself.....but count on it not being sufficient to run a family on.maybe you can do a fitness club at a privately run premises.....but my advice based on real experience there, is don't take a risk , hoping things will happen.


----------

